# Update on Puppy Search



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I called my number 2 choice for a breeder (Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker) on Saturday. She has a female that should be having a litter around May 27. She said to call her towards the end of June and she will know by then if she will be selling any as pet quality. She is a really nice lady and I would feel comfortable getting a dog from her. Her pet quality females are $2000 though (that includes puppy shots and spaying).

Here are pictures of one of her dogs, a little boy named Luvie. He is a show quality dog.
Edit: Pictures removed.

Has anyone heard anything about this breeder? Good or bad? She is an AMA breeder. Her kennel is called Babydoll Maltese. I think she is incharge or helping with the National Speciality.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, he sure is a cutie!

Have you decided definately whether or not you're going to get a puppy? If you're still on the fence and trying to make a practical, level-headed decision, don't even think about looking at any puppies! It will be hopeless to resist them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 9 2005, 11:45 AM
> *Gosh, he sure is a cutie!
> 
> Have you decided definately whether or not you're going to get a puppy? If you're still on the fence and trying to make a practical, level-headed decision, don't even think about looking at any puppies! It will be hopeless to resist them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61081*


[/QUOTE]
I really want another puppy. The thing that had me thinking was the price. I've thought about it more and I think I've decided to go ahead with it. 

After looking at the pictures from both breeders (Bar-Tell Maltese & Babydoll Maltese) I think I like the looks of Babydoll's dogs more. I really, really like the look Luvie's face.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, He is a cutie! I like his face too! Very sweet!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG!







What a cutie pie!







I have never heard of Babydoll Maltese, what state is it in?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Luvie is adorable!!!! I don't have any info about the breeder, but I'm so glad you decided to go for another pup!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Luvie is very cute...extremely cute!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@May 9 2005, 12:25 PM
> *I called my number 2 choice for a breeder (Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker) on Saturday.  She has a female that should be having a litter around May 27.  She said to call her towards the end of June and she will know by then if she will be selling any as pet quality.  She is a really nice lady and I would feel comfortable getting a dog from her.  Her pet quality females are $2000 though (that includes puppy shots and spaying).
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61076*


[/QUOTE]
Seems to me that her price is extremely reasonable. Most show breeders charge more than that for a female and that is without spaying, etc. Does she have them spayed before going home? Same with shots.... they don't finish shots at 12 weeks... how is all that handled?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Although $2,000 is a lot of money (don't tell your parents!), I think it's a smart decision to get your puppy from a reputable breeder like the ones you have been talking to. Liver shunt surgery is several thousand dollars as is knee surgery if a puppy has luxating patellas. At my vet a few days of hospitalization and treatment runs about a thousand. I know because Lady has been hospitalized three times since I adopted her 5 years ago.

I know that buying from a great breeder is no guarentee. Charmaine's Nibbler is certainly proof of that, but it does lessen your odds of genetic problems greatly. I personally believe that it's a question of pay me now or pay me later and by buying a quality puppy, you can hopefully avoid the heartbreak of loving a dog with a chronic disease.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@May 9 2005, 12:16 PM
> *OMG!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The lady's name is Cheryl Dawn Shoemaker. She is located in Kansas City, KS.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 9 2005, 12:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to me that her price is extremely reasonable. Most show breeders charge more than that for a female and that is without spaying, etc. Does she have them spayed before going home? Same with shots.... they don't finish shots at 12 weeks... how is all that handled?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61095
[/B][/QUOTE]
Her vet does a lot of work for the shelters in Kansas City. She has all of her puppies spayed and neutured before they go home, which is at 3-4 months. When I said that I thought that you had to wait until 6 months she said her vet is used to working on small animals. He does a some of the spaying and neuturing for the shelters, which required the spaying and neuturing to be done before the adoption. 

As for shots I will ask her again but all she said is the puppy shots are included. She did say she lets them go at 3-4 months so I don't know maybe she lets them go closer to 4 months. I will have to ask her again. Its been 2 months since I asked all of the questions. I will ask her the questions again when I talk to her in June.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 9 2005, 12:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want another puppy. The thing that had me thinking was the price. I've thought about it more and I think I've decided to go ahead with it. 

After looking at the pictures from both breeders (Bar-Tell Maltese & Babydoll Maltese) I think I like the looks of Babydoll's dogs more. I really, really like the look Luvie's face.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61084
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think they are both awesome looking puppies! I love the Bar-tel one too! The second photo on that link is just precious and very similar in my opinion to the Babydoll one you like so much.

If it were up to me, I wouldnt have a problem with a puppy from either of those places









and good luck!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Interesting that she neuters and spays them that young. I suppose it's to insure that no one tries to breed them despite a spay/neuter contract.

My neighbor had her male Maltese puppy neutered at 4 months. She wanted it done at 3 months, but couldn't find a vet who would do it that young. Her first male marked because she waited too long to have him neutered so she wanted to make sure she didn't have that problem again.

I was horrified, thinking this was cruelty, bad medicine, etc, but after doing a little research online, discovered that they have actually been studing early neutering and spaying since the early 90's and haven't found any problems with it. I guess it is pretty routine at shelters now, as you say. I know my daughter adopted her Lab mix puppy from the SPCA at 3 months and he had already been neutered. At age 3 he still squats to pee and has never developed any of the objectionable habits like marking, humping, etc.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard about neuturing young but I had never heard of spaying that young. But I guess it makes sense. If the puppy is big enought and strong enough to handle it.

I know my aunt and uncle got a dog from the shelter and were supposed to get it spayed when it was 6 months old. The dog is now around 3 years old and they still have not had it spayed. They aren't planning on breeding or anything but just haven't got around to getting it done.







I had to really bite my tongue when I go over there.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

How exciting Lexi's mom!!







Those are very pretty dogs!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Both are very beautiful dogs...for that reason, I don't think you can go wrong...







Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lexi's Mom do you have the pedigrees from these puppies? I think that could make a big difference.. you need to see the pedigrees.... Are they champion sired or are both parents champions? You can tell a lot by looking at a pedigree..... I would not ever buy one without looking at the pedigree.....


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

OMG...what a good looking puppy. I would definitely go for it. Chanel is show quality and that was how much I paid for her.

~Elegant


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 9 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Lexi's Mom do you have the pedigrees from these puppies? I think that could make a big difference.. you need to see the pedigrees.... Are they champion sired or are both parents champions? You can tell a lot by looking at a pedigree..... I would not ever buy one without looking at the pedigree.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61149*


[/QUOTE]
Is that something that they can email me?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Just my thought but a CH by a dogs name means something but not much to me. I was told very often that dogs are put up not because of they are the best in the class but because of who owns them or is showing them. Dog shows are a very political world it seems.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 9 2005, 05:08 PM
> *Just my thought but a CH by a dogs name means something but not much to me.  I was told very often that dogs are put up not because of they are the best in the class but because of who owns them or is showing them.  Dog shows are a very political world it seems.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61156*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, but you can see the lines of the dogs and if they are known ones or ones that are totally obscure. There are various Maltese lines that are known as producing a certain look, etc. and I would feel better seeing those on a pedigree than names I've never heard of...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Luvie is owned by Heidi Sullivan (www.ariamaltese.com) and bred by Cheryl Shoemaker. This is Luvie's page - http://www.ariamaltese.com/ourmaltese/luvie.html. I made the website and worked with his photos so I recognized him instantly.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 9 2005, 05:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that something that they can email me?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61155
[/B][/QUOTE]

They should be able to email it ... a lot of breeders have the pedigree on their web sites... But they should not be surprised to have you ask for a pedigree. If they don't have one and you know the dam's and sire's names and AKC numbers you can go on the AKC site and request a pedigree.. it is not very expensive and you get it right away....

When you get the pedigrees you might want Charmypoo to give her two cents on them since she is familiar with various lines (I believe I'm correct on this.)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 9 2005, 04:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

They should be able to email it ... a lot of breeders have the pedigree on their web sites... But they should not be surprised to have you ask for a pedigree. If they don't have one and you know the dam's and sire's names and AKC numbers you can go on the AKC site and request a pedigree.. it is not very expensive and you get it right away....

When you get the pedigrees you might want Charmypoo to give her two cents on them since she is familiar with various lines (I believe I'm correct on this.)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61163
[/B][/QUOTE]
I emailed Cheryl and asked if she could email me the pedigree. I'm going to try calling Barbara Cuttell (Bar-Tell Maltese) this week and will ask her if she can email it to me then.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@May 9 2005, 04:15 PM
> *Luvie is owned by Heidi Sullivan (www.ariamaltese.com) and bred by Cheryl Shoemaker.  This is Luvie's page - http://www.ariamaltese.com/ourmaltese/luvie.html.  I made the website and worked with his photos so I recognized him instantly.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61162*


[/QUOTE]
Great website!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Here's my two cents. Seeing a few photos from the breeder will not determine what your puppy will look like. If you look through a breeders website, you will find that only a few actually have consistency in the looks they are breeding. IT takes time to breed consistency.

You will need to ask for photos of the parents or any past litters. It will also help to see a copy of the pedigree. You can look up the dogs in the pedigree and see what they look like and what they have produced in the past. It will be tough to find out if there are genetic problems with the lines (few people discuss this openly).

Luvie's pedigree is displayed on Heidi's site if you are interested. Luvie is a cutie pie.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@May 9 2005, 04:08 PM
> *Just my thought but a CH by a dogs name means something but not much to me.  I was told very often that dogs are put up not because of they are the best in the class but because of who owns them or is showing them.  Dog shows are a very political world it seems.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61156*


[/QUOTE]

You comment is true in some cases, but there are fair judges out there who look at the dog and not the person holding the lead. My friend and handler has a list of judges who supports this idea, and she shows in front of them. There are certain handlers who only show up for certain judges, and they are always put up. Then, there are other times that it is quite fair. 
I am an unknown, yet I have two dogs finished, and I'm getting more ready to start. My last one finished in seven shows. My friend (who is not a well known handler) just finsihed one for another friend, and she did this in five shows (one day of the five he wouldn't walk). 
That pedigree means a lot to me. I know what is behind it as to certain things I'm looking for to build my line. For instance, I have one girl who is expecting pups sired by a dog who was in full coat and had the hair dragging the floor by nine months. He is the one who finished in five shows and has returned to Italy to get his championship there. I have a long range plan for my dogs, and I need these pedigrees to move from step a to step b with my dogs.
Breeding, to me, without knowing the pedigree is like playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

More, LucyLou! I love hearing the hows/whys of how breeders do their planning to get the dogs they want. Genetics are so complex. So glad there are Judges out there that care more about the dogs than who owns or shows them. The more I hear of how the 'good' Maltese breeders freely exchange information amongest themselves on care, breeding and handling of their prospects--the more respect I have for them. Most are not out to "get" their competition, they are helping each other produce the best dogs they can. The problem comes when we neophytes try to find one of these good breeders and sort them out from the money grubbing dog raisers! When you live in an almost 'Maltese free' state like I do that means getting all your info by long distance means. Not easy to make friends with a known breeder you can trust! I've had a Malt for almost 14 years and in my travels around the NW have only seen a few people with them. The vets in my town don't even know anyone but me with one. I just wish I could find a vet that has experience with the breed. That would be wonderful!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i know you were leaning towards bar-tell.. but that little boy is to DIE for







i kinda think you should go with them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 9 2005, 05:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great website!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61167
[/B][/QUOTE]

I see that Luvie has a lot of Melodylane in him. He and Catcher share CH Melodylane Keep Th'Change Luv in their pedigree.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

A gorgeous little boy! The look from both kennels is beautiful, but Luvie is, as Jessica put it, to DIE for!







Good luck with your choice.









Charmaine - dynamite web site!


----------

